# farmer stock tank used for fry growout???



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs ... ue&cFlag=1

anyone here use stock tanks from farmer supply stores to growout fry? I've had my eye on this 100gal stock tank. Thinkin about setting it up in my garage during these summer months. I'll probably add a heater just in case(probably dont need it though) and using a couple of Magnum 350's for filtration. I'll just keep dumping my ever-growing supply of fry until it starts getting cooler here(in October), collect them, and sell off the results.

I know people use these for sumps, so why not just use them as a big tank? They also have larger ones up to 300gal, but this is all i really need.

Joe


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've had that set up in my house for a few years 

Here is an old thread that explains the filtration and suchâ€¦ http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 0+gal+indo or+pond

To use it as a seasonal outdoor grow out tank I would suggest simply using a 1200+ gph pump for circulation and pull the prefilter off and rinse it every day or twoâ€¦ Your not looking for a spotless display tank and it wonâ€™t be any where near â€˜overstockedâ€™â€¦


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

would a heater be needed? Low temps here in Kansas over the summer dont get under 70. It would be indoors in a non-temp controlled garage. I just hope the highs wouldnt effect it too much. Im gonna start monitoring my temps throughout the day


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I recently set up a 300-gallon Rubbermaid stock tank just for water plants in my backyard. I have a Pondmaster 1500 filter and fountain I will be putting in it shortly to replace the Pentair Quietone 800 I now use for the fountain. I decided not to put fish in it because I would have to move them indoors for the winter. Winters in upstate New York seem to last for six months. I keep praying for global warming so that I can keep fish outdoors all year long.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Sulfurhead said:


> would a heater be needed? Low temps here in Kansas over the summer dont get under 70. It would be indoors in a non-temp controlled garage. I just hope the highs wouldnt effect it too much. Im gonna start monitoring my temps throughout the day


A heater definitely wouldn't be needed in the summer, but a chiller might. My garage hits 110 a lot in the summer in Colorado which isn't that different from Kansas.

On a side note, I tossed a few goldfish in an active livestock water tank 5 years ago and still occasionally grab a couple nets worth for feeders. Not really relevant since goldfish are a cold water non-cichlid but I figured I'd toss that in anyways.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

cool idea, I dont know why it wouldnt work.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

The first cichlids I bought came from a big-operation breeder. He took us to his "fish barn".
Tanks everywhere. We looked at the breeders and picked out the species we liked. Then we went into another room filled with aluminum "horse troughs". He dipped in a big old net, lifted it up filled with Red Empress, dropped it on the floor with all the fish flapping, and said "pick out the ones you want". Then he picked up the net and dropped them all back in. So I guess they can grow out just fine in stock troughs.


----------

